# 75 watts xevision



## SaVaGe (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello guys.... i have been gone for a while..but now im back. sorry if this has been asked already. I went to xevisions website lately and it says 75 watt 8000 lumens (not available at the moment). When will it be available and how much.....any educated guess is welcome. Thanks


----------



## lasercrazy (Aug 25, 2008)

Not likely to ever be available to the general public.


----------



## White_Shadow (Aug 26, 2008)

lasercrazy said:


> Not likely to ever be available to the general public.




why not?


----------



## adamlau (Aug 26, 2008)

That is what I want to know. Not speculation, but reasons set forth from XeVision and XeVision alone.


----------



## XeRay (Aug 26, 2008)

adamlau said:


> That is what I want to know. Not speculation, but reasons set forth from XeVision and XeVision alone.


 
That decision has to do primarily with the XeRay searchlight compatable ballast. 

This new 75 watt ballast is of a slightly different shape and configuration than the D2 type ballast used in the XeRay.
This ballast will be the XV1A / XV1D shape with an added heatsink (fins) on the face (same side as connectors). See the website (products page) for a photo of the standard without the fins.

We will be willing to offer this ballast to Candle Power Forum members when we have extra inventory. This should occur before the end of this year.


----------



## BVH (Aug 26, 2008)

Dan, this is great news! Thank you!


----------



## karlthev (Aug 26, 2008)

That it is!:twothumbs



Karl


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 26, 2008)

:rubs eyes: wow Dan!!!

I can't wait,:naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 26, 2008)

*EDIT

*:huh2:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 26, 2008)

Be interesting to see how this pans out....still not a supply of DL-50 Fatboy Philips bulbs to use with it.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 26, 2008)

XeRay said:


> That decision has to do primarily with the XeRay searchlight compatable ballast.
> 
> This new 75 watt ballast is of a slightly different shape and configuration than the D2 type ballast used in the XeRay.
> This ballast will be the XV1A / XV1D shape with an added heatsink (fins) on the face (same side as connectors). See the website (products page) for a photo of the standard without the fins.
> ...





Upon second review, it appears as if you're going to offer CPF members a 75W XV1A / XV1D ballast that wont fit current Xeray lights. Is that correct Dan?


----------



## XeRay (Aug 26, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Be interesting to see how this pans out....still not a supply of DL-50 Fatboy Philips bulbs to use with it.


 
We own about 950 of them (DL-50 Fat Boy). We will probably offer a package and a spare bulb may even be offered (2 bulbs per ballast). Don't expect low (Feeler) bulb prices though.


----------



## XeRay (Aug 26, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Upon second review, it appears as if you're going to offer CPF members a 75W XV1A / XV1D ballast that wont fit current Xeray lights. Is that correct Dan?


 

It might be made to fit but that is not our goal. In fact we do not want to encourage it at all. What you do with it is your business but it will not be sold as a XeRay upgrade, modification (even if only minor) would be required to make it work in a XeRay. We will not coach on how to do it, it will be quite obvious to any modder.


----------



## adamlau (Aug 26, 2008)

And that means no factory warranty. Bummer  !


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 26, 2008)

Man, XeVision used to be one of my favorite "vendors," and was a pleasure to support in many threads. Not sure at what point it started, but wow for a number of us having been loyal customers, I'm sure not feeling the love anymore. Que Sera.


----------



## XeRay (Aug 26, 2008)

adamlau said:


> And that means no factory warranty. Bummer  !


 
That would be at our discretion if mods are other than cosmetic and "minor".


----------



## XeRay (Aug 26, 2008)

We can only make some of the people happy some of the time.....

We have continued to support ALL of the products we have ever sold on CPF and continue to do so. We have abandoned no-one and have been more than fair on warranty and repair orders.

Our priorities must always be asessed and we are too busy developing our business to focus on making everyone happy. We cant say yes to everyone or to every request. This is a business not just a hobby. If we tried to justify the time spent on CPF we cannot, that has been a "hobby".

If we did not "Love" you guys as a group.... Believe me its not about small total profits because if it was, we would have left long ago. Our efforts are not primarily geared toward Flashaholics, this is frequently a distraction from more profitable projects. Aviation, Military, Industrial, Marine.

Most of our work is with OEM's not retail, We do a lot of custom ballast work.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Dan,

XV1a dimensions.
length: 92 mm
width: 78 mm
height: 32 mm

What will the dimensions be with the added heatsink (fins)?
Thanks.

BVH maybe you can help answer this question for me, are these the same as ballasts in your VT150 mod?


----------



## XeRay (Aug 26, 2008)

Our policy on 75 watt XeRays has not changed, we are not trying to circumvent that policy. It is here to stay.

We will likely never sell more BB's or the original ballasts to change a 35/50 watt to a 75 watt XeRay. 

Those who own them should be happy about this, it helps your unit retain its value and makes it more of a limited edition collectable.

We still support and service the units we have sold. The only down side is for those who missed the chance, that my friends is "life".


----------



## XeRay (Aug 26, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> XV1a dimensions.
> length: 92 mm
> ...


 
91mm X 77mm X 41mm (is the new height) These are more accurate. These are not ballasts which BVH has. These numbers do not include the 3 mounting tabs (ears).


----------



## Patriot (Aug 26, 2008)

> *XeRay*;2605239]Our policy on 75 watt XeRays has not changed, we are not trying to circumvent that policy. It is here to stay.
> 
> We will likely never sell more BB's or the original ballasts to change a 35/50 watt to a 75 watt XeRay.
> 
> Those who own them should be happy about this, it helps your unit retain its value and makes it more of a limited edition collectable.


I don't think it's an issue among CPFers that you maintain a certain policy. It's more to do with never having known what that actual policy has been. Dan, I think you're very well liked here but I believe you've received some lash back as of late, from some members because you've been ambiguous about the information that you share with us. Rarely has your message been clear and even now, several of us believed after post #5 that we'd possibly have 75W Xerays again. Many of us PM and communicate with one another and so it's confusing when we hear about substantial modifications and then later you post that it's an "obvious modification." 

I think the first step would be to clearly list your public policy regarding sales on complete lights which are over 50W on your website. Second would be to list your policy on parts which are intended for lights over 50W on your website. Once everyone knows the policy we won't have to ask a bunch of, what may seem like stupid questions and noobies won't have to go through the same pondering process that we've already gone through. 



> *Xeray*
> We can only make some of the people happy some of the time.....
> 
> We have continued to support ALL of the products we have ever sold on CPF and continue to do so. We have abandoned no-one and have been more than fair on warranty and repair orders.


I don't think anyone is eluding to the idea that you haven't been faithful to customers in the area of warranty repairs. As a matter of fact I've never heard of a single complaint. You probably have a perfect track record by us. In the area of "support" that would also include clear communication and that might be the area that has been in question. I know some have felt like we've been left hanging with regards to information about new products. 



> *Xeray*
> Our priorities must always be asessed and we are too busy developing our business to focus on making everyone happy. We cant say yes to everyone or to every request. This is a business not just a hobby. If we tried to justify the time spent on CPF we cannot, that has been a "hobby".
> 
> If we did not "Love" you guys as a group.... Believe me its not about small total profits because if it was, we would have left long ago. Our efforts are not primarily geared toward Flashaholics, this is frequently a distraction from more profitable projects. Aviation, Military, Industrial, Marine.


I think that most of us who follow the threads you're involved with already realize that you're not with XeVision from the stand point of a hobby Dan. Many here have protected you from some fairly direct questioning in the past with just that point and point out to people that you've got a business to run. Many in this forum spend a lot more money on lights than the cost of Xeray products and deal with other companies who are also not just hobbyists. For example, I've been very please with the responses from Polarion, Peakbeam and others who frequent here even though the 20 light group buy they put together through us isn't profiting them much either. I think the difference is that they seem to be more straight forward with us and also do a great job at making products quickly available once they're announced.

According to your statement above, it sounds as if you hang out with CPF because it's an enjoyable (at least sometimes) hobby for you and you want to share in it with us. If that's the case we're thankful that you're here with us even though it doesn't profit the company much. If you want offer us fun new products without the liability that you might be fearing, then just make the parts available and folks here will figure it out and word will spread while leaving you with "clean hands" so to speak. Honestly, I'm not really sure why the sheepish talk about 75W lights and parts exists but you must have substantial grounds as to why. 

Paul


P.S. I just wanted to say I always appreciate your technical expertise and I've learned a wealth of information from you posts even before joining CPF. You've been a huge asset. When I refer to the support and communication areas, I only mean that where your products are concerned.


----------



## Cowley (Aug 27, 2008)

I have had nothing but pleasant experiences in dealing with Dan and the Xevision group. I believe that there may be fear of a liability issue on Dan's part if one of the factory built Barn Burners fell into the hands of an irresponsible operator. I totally respect Dan's business decision and desire to limit his liability exposure. The decision not to sell the 75 watt completed light to the general public may not even be Dan's, but may rather be coming from Xevision's general or product liability insurance carrier. I think that Dan is offering us the olive branch by selling the mod-capable components to home-build a 75 watt light. Let's keep this source available.

Cowley


----------



## Lasernerd (Aug 27, 2008)

Cowley said:


> I have had nothing but pleasant experiences in dealing with Dan and the Xevision group. I believe that there may be fear of a liability issue on Dan's part if one of the factory built Barn Burners fell into the hands of an irresponsible operator. I totally respect Dan's business decision and desire to limit his liability exposure. The decision not to sell the 75 watt completed light to the general public may not even be Dan's, but may rather be coming from Xevision's general or product liability insurance carrier. I think that Dan is offering us the olive branch by selling the mod-capable components to home-build a 75 watt light. Let's keep this source available.
> 
> Cowley


Thats what it sounds like!
Thank you, Dan


----------



## LED61 (Aug 27, 2008)

Why do we as "CPF members" want to be treated differently ?

I can see where Dan is comming from. When he makes a "special" non series product available to us I have no gripes.

I can understand how some product offerings i.e. group feeler for 10 fat boys (I mean, what am I supposed to do with 10 fat boys and nothing to go along with them)? the offerings just don't make any sense.

But in that case I simply stay quiet, hush and observe what else comes along. I guess there is no harm in that.

Other products never come to fruition, the so called "Bomb" for example, oh yeah it would have been better to spare all that talk, it was simply a waste of time and false expectation for many of us.

All that said and still thank you Dan for making some great products available to us.


----------



## lasercrazy (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll have to pick up one of the new ballasts when/if they are offered then. Dan, will the new ballasts require air flow to keep them cool or can they be contained in a light body?


----------



## XeRay (Aug 29, 2008)

lasercrazy said:


> I'll have to pick up one of the new ballasts when/if they are offered then. Dan, will the new ballasts require air flow to keep them cool or can they be contained in a light body?


 
Depends on what the body is made of (aluminum for heatsinking) and how long max continuous run will be. 9-10 watts of heat must be dissapated from the ballast.


----------



## puzzl3 (Sep 10, 2008)

WTB BARN BURNER..
PLEASE.......
THANKS


----------



## Patriot (Sep 10, 2008)

puzzl3 said:


> WTB BARN BURNER..
> PLEASE.......
> THANKS





Although there aren't many in the CPF community, you might try posting in the MarketPlace WTB here:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?f=65


----------

